# Pain in my teeth from "Accident" with young horse.



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So it's been about two months since this happened.

I was bathing my two yr old who hates the hose, I took a step forward and tripped over something....Well, the hose I was holding went flying at him and he freaked, throwing his head up and nailing me right in the left side of my jaw.

It _hurts. _All the teeth on the bottom left half have been in pain since then. I've been taking painkillers but it keeps coming back. I know I need to go see a dentist or something but I'm scared too, I hate having people in my mouth, and had a LOT of bad experiences when I was younger so now I'm such a pansy about it that even thinking about it makes me shake I get so nervous.

I don't know what the point in this thread is, but my teeth hurt now, I've had two pills down my throat but no effect, I can't eat anything cold (Or hot for that matter...) and I feel like I just want to pull my teeth out it hurts so bad. :/ I'm just really sick of it and scared out of my mind of the dentist. It ay sound like I'm being a wuss but I literally go into a panic attack anytime someone is near my mouth, and I'm even scared of anesthetics....


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not going to lecture you, as you know that inevitably you will have to see a dentist. Why put yourself through all this pain and worry? I also had horrible experiences with a dentist as a youngster, but am so happy that I now have a dentist that doesn't want anyone to be even uncomfortable while there.

Please don't wait too much longer. Sometimes our fear makes things worse than they really will be. It could be something as simple as taking antibiotics. Good luck to you. Sending you positive thoughts and encouragement.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

This happened to me! i was teaching a pony to jump, only about 40cm or so, very little any way, pony was only 12hh, (im quite small) anyway, jumped the jump about 3 times, very well behaved and picking up her legs perfectly etc. etc. then... 4th time round (only 1 jump) she somehow knocked it with her knees, making her self do a somersault. i ended up underneath her with a hoof in the jaw, and a pole to my hip... pony was fine, few bruises... 

anyway, the hoof in the jaw cause my jaw to be somewhat chipped and dislocated, my mouth is now crooked and i can't close it properly, and my teeth hurt quite a lot! This was 1 and 1/2 years ago now, and still haven't seen a dentist! (I also HATE anyone in or near my mouth) and my teeth still hurt, doesn't seem to be as painful as yours though. but i just put up with it... it's only every now and then, and i can't chew anything what so ever on that side lower teeth. and when i clench my teeth together the painful side doesn't seem to hurt... only food, even something like banana!

big long rant, but yeah...


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

oh also, i don't have any cavities or problems with my teeth that i know of, no big black holes or chippings...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I really know I have to...I ended up giving the phone to my friend to make the appointment for me, because I couldn't make myself press the call button. Maybe I'll get over the fear, I haven't seen a dentist in so long... Women in my family are notorious for having extreme anxiety, so its pretty clear where I get THAT from.

Been chewing on some pizza pockets and smoothies all night, gargling warm water, whatever random little tricks I can find online until I go in. I know what happened wasn't my horse's fault, it was mine for being clumsy, but I find that I'm being very cautious around his head now. Not any of the other horse's heads, just his....But I guess if one kid punched you in the mouth, you'd probably not want to cross him again either, LOL


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

You absolutely need to see a dentist. You may have nerve damage which would only get more painful if you don't get it taken care of. I used to hate the dentist but its so much better than being in pain! You will be ok!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Shasta....I'm trying to find a dentist that'll just put me under, that's what they had to do when I was a kid. I don;t like anesthetics but I hate them being in my mouth more.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It could be anything from a fractured jaw to damaged teeth. If you damaged the teeth the pain may not go away until the tooth it'sself dies which is not a good thing because then it'll break apart down the line. A simple root canal could fix the issue. You'll never know what the deal is though until you get it looked at. 

It's not that big a deal. They'll probably take a panaramic xray and then some bitewings. Just like a normal visit and then if they think a specific tooth is the issue they'll take more xrays of the roots.....


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Everyone hates going to the dentist! These days dentists know that people hate it, which is why they take your blood pressure the minute you sit in the chair. Tell whoever walks you back that you are deathly afraid of just being there, and that you really mean it, and to please tell the dentist. They should then do their utmost to make you the most comfortable they can. If not, find another dentist! Good luck, and let us know what happens.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah. go seee the dentist. How about your neck? Is it ok? being hit hard in the jaw could hurt your neck, too.

I get pretty anxious about the dentist, but nowadays, they hardly do anything that actually causes pain, without giving you some sort of anesthesia.

If you get a shot, remember it's just a very short time, and it's just the sensation of pain. Pain is just pain. It is not damageing in and of itself (except in extreme cases, and this is not one). Just keep reminding yourself, it is a VERY short period of time, then you are numb, blessedly numb.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My neck is okay.... I got knocked on my butt so I was sore for a day or two but the only thing with pain out of the ordinary is my teeth. I'm think I'm just scared of what the dentist is going to say more than anything; Especially since I haven't seen one in forever, and I'm pretty sure I have a cavity or two....I have always had TERRIBLE enamel, like the rest of my family, so I was in for all sorts of stuff when I was young.

This, ontop of the new smackdown with the colt, leaves me shaking in my skin....I appreciate your support, I think I'm just being a pansy :/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

not a pansy. I fear the dentist , too. And mammograms, terrify me. but that's not for you . . . yet.

gotta take care of your body, just like you'd take care of your horse's body, wouldn't you? You want it to last, right? go see the vet (dentist!)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I understand the fear of dentists as well. Ever since a bad experience when I was about 13, I've not been back.

I would be willing to bet that you cracked your teeth on that side. I've done the same thing to my front teeth (both top and bottom) though not to that extreme. Mine hurt if I drink or eat something too cold and I can see visible cracks running down them, but the dentist has seen them and says there isn't much to do unless I start having real problems with them.

Whenever you go to the dentist, I would make sure that it was a dentist that used the laughing gas and demand a nice, big hit of that as soon as you entered the office :wink:.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, you guys are right.....Funny, I just got my little mare's teeth done last week...My turn to be the loopy one stubling all over the place from anesthesia I guess.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, a little drive-by visit to the vet on your way to the dentist couldn't hurt :wink:.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> not a pansy. I fear the dentist , too. And mammograms, terrify me. but that's not for you . . . yet.


I had my first mammogram last year, not as bad as I thought it would be, I guess that is one time when being a 42 long is really a blessing:lol: I would do a mammogram once a week if it would save me a visit to the dentist.

I am having pain now, I know I need to go, but I need someone else to book it.............sigh I know all the rational things, I know it will be fine in the end, but Gahh I HATE dentists


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Appointment is on Monday. Right after my speech & debate tournament, so thank GOD I won't have to try speaking, especially since I don't know what's wrong! I'm sure just some cleaning and then fillings I'll obviously be fine, but if there really is something badly wrong about it then I don't want to be risking my voice when the competition season is in a thick.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good for you for making the appt! Chances are they will take x rays to see what's happening, but that's no biggie. 

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I had a terrible fear of the dentist that started as a kid.

I met a fellow in a bar who told me he was a dentist. I picked up my drink and moved to the other end of the bar.

He figured it out. Told me to stop by his office and promised I'd not feel a thing.

Had I not by chance met him, I'd probably be toothless.

First thing, tell the dentist up front that you've have had a bad experience with a dentist previously, and that your nervous about your visit.

Second thing, gas...lots of no2.....

Third thing.....life's about learning to deal with our fear.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

How did your appointment go? They have to give me drugs in advance and then have someone drive me to get me in the dentist's office for anything more than X-rays and a cleaning, so you're not alone.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It turns out we can't afford to have everything done at once. Turns out nothing but a muscle strain that is in the exact wrong spot and thus will take some time to heal from the "Head impact". :/

However I naturally have two cavities and need a root canal. Great. Just....Great.


----------

